# Majuscule après un deux-points pour une remarque, un exemple, etc.



## sidahmed

Bonjour,

On met habituellement une minuscule après le signe deux-points, sauf si on n'est devant un titre d'œuvre, une citation ou un nom propre.

Ma question est la suivante : est-ce qu'on met une majuscule ou une minuscule après les « Note : », « Remarque : », « Objet : », « P.-S. »...

Bien sûr je dis bien après. Car si on revient à la ligne, on met naturellement la majuscule dans un souci d'esthétique, n'est-ce pas ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !


----------



## tilt

Pour moi, on ne met pas de majuscule après les deux points lorsque ceux-ci sont utilisés dans une phrase, et seulement là.
J'en mettrais donc bien une après "Note :", "Objet :", etc.

Note : Ceci n'engage que moi.


----------



## Nicomon

Salut sidahmed

Tilt (salut ) a raison

La BDL offre 6 articles au sujet du deux-points. En particulier celui-ci : Deux points en rédaction administrative ou technique


> Le deux-points est employé dans certains contextes qui relèvent de la rédaction administrative ou technique.
> 
> On le trouve par exemple après des termes comme _avis_, _note_, _remarque_, etc. L’énoncé qui suit le deux-points commence alors habituellement par la majuscule.


----------



## kristin44

Il n'y a pas de majuscule après  un simple deux-points (sans autre signe) sauf, bien entendu, si  la partie entre les deux-points prend elle-même la majuscule  (maxime, allégorie, nom d'institution, citation etc.).
      ex : Voici sa devise :  Liberté, Égalité, Fraternité.

La note sur la rédaction administrative ne s'applique pas en  France.


----------



## Maître Capello

kristin44 said:


> La note sur la rédaction administrative ne s'applique pas en  France.


Elle devrait pourtant ! Il est en effet logique de commencer une telle phrase par une majuscule, parce que si elle est suivie d'une seconde phrase, celle-là commencera de toute façon par une majuscule. Or par souci de symétrie et d'équilibre de la remarque, note ou autre, la minuscule est à éviter.

Exemple :

Remarque : Les phrases suivantes commencent toutes par une majuscule. Cette phrase commence de toute façon par une majuscule, alors autant en faire autant pour la première. Sinon seule la première paraîtrait dépendre de la remarque…


----------



## kristin44

Définition de la phrase
_Une *phrase* commence par une majuscule et finit par un point.

_ Ce ne sont donc pas deux phrases autour des deux points mais une seule et même phrase. Donc pas de majuscule.


----------



## Nicomon

kristin44 said:


> La note sur la rédaction administrative ne s'applique pas en France.


 Ah, vraiment? Je ne suis pas convaincue; cela entre en contradiction avec la réponse de tilt. 

As-tu lu les exemples de la BDL? Peut-être donnes-tu un autre sens à « rédaction administrative ». 



kristin44 said:


> Définition de la phrase
> _Une *phrase* commence par une majuscule et finit par un point._
> 
> Ce ne sont donc pas deux phrases autour des deux points mais une seule et même phrase. Donc pas de majuscule.


 Je n'ai pas bien compris. Réponds-tu vraiment à la question précise de sidahmed, au sujet des _Note : / Remarque : / Objet :_ etc. 
Ou donnes-tu la règle générale, qu'il connait déjà?


----------



## tilt

kristin44 said:


> Définition de la phrase
> _Une *phrase* commence par une majuscule et finit par un point.
> 
> _ Ce ne sont donc pas deux phrases autour des deux points mais une seule et même phrase. Donc pas de majuscule.


Oui, si les deux points font partie d'une phrase, mais ce n'est pas toujours le cas !


Ce n'est pas le cas ici :


Maître Capello said:


> Remarque : Les phrases suivantes commencent toutes par une majuscule.




Et ce n'est pas non plus le cas ici (où tu as toi-même mis une majuscule à _Voici_ ! ) :


kristin44 said:


> ex : Voici sa devise...




Voici donc un exemple (le premier du fil ! ), où on ne met effectivement pas de majuscule après les deux points :


> Il vendait de tout : savon, bonneterie, mercerie, lingerie, draps, etc.


----------



## sidahmed

Bonsoir,

Merci beaucoup à vous tous !

Il est clair maintenant qu'il faut mettre systématiquement une majuscule après un introducteur tels que : remarque, note, etc.

Cependant, y a-t-il une autre source hormis les articles de la BDL. Je pense qu'il y a des différences entre le français québécois et le français français !
Par exemple, _Le Bon Usage_ stipule-t-il quelque chose quant à cette « règle » typographique ?

[…]

Encore merci !


----------



## Maître Capello

_Le Bon Usage_ est avant tout une référence de grammaire et non de typographie… Quoi qu'il en soit, la majorité des lexiques de typographie éludent généralement la question en proposant une des typographies suivantes :

Remarque. — La première solution est d'employer un point conjointement avec un tiret cadratin en lieu et place de deux-points.

_Remarque_. L'autre solution est de composer la remarque, note, etc. en italique ou en gras.

[…]


----------



## Nicomon

sidahmed said:


> Cependant, y-a-il une autre source hormis les articles de la BDL. Je pense qu'il y a des différences entre le français québécois et le français français !


 Pour ce qui est de certaines expressions et de l'accent... certes. Mais en ce qui a trait à la typographie, s'il y en a, je ne le savais pas. 

Perso, je trouve la BDL très utile. Désolée de ne pas avoir deviné que tu voulais strictement les règles franco-françaises. Tu trouveras peut-être mieux - ou pas - sur *ce site*.


----------



## sidahmed

Maître Capello said:


> _Le Bon Usage_ est avant tout une référence de grammaire et non de typographie… Quoi qu'il en soit, la majorité des lexiques de typographie éludent généralement la question en proposant une des typographies suivantes :
> 
> Remarque. — La première solution est d'employer un point conjointement avec un tiret cadratin en lieu et place de deux-points.
> 
> _Remarque_. L'autre solution est de composer la remarque, note, etc. en italique ou en gras.


L'usage du deux-points n'est pas recommandé, donc ?
Sinon, le _Lexique_ des _règles typographiques_ en _usage_ _à l'Imprimerie Nationale _en préconise quelque chose ?

[…]



Nicomon said:


> Perso, je trouve la BDL très utile. Désolée de ne pas avoir deviné que tu voulais strictement les règles franco-françaises.


Non pas ça, juste pour varier les sources d'informations. La BDL est une mine d'or, à consommer sans modération ! 


> Tu trouveras peut-être mieux - ou pas - sur *ce site*.


J'ai farfouillé rapidement ce site, apparemment je ne trouve pas ce que je cherche...

Cordialement,


----------



## Nicomon

sidahmed said:


> J'ai farfouillé rapidement ce site, apparemment je ne trouve pas ce que je cherche...


 Bon d'accord, cet autre excellent outil est canadien aussi, mais on dit la même chose - c.-à-d. majuscule après note, remarque, etc. sur le site trilingue *Termium*


----------



## Maître Capello

sidahmed said:


> L'usage du deux-points n'est pas recommandé, donc ?
> Sinon, le _Lexique_ des _règles typographiques_ en _usage_ _à l'Imprimerie Nationale _en préconise quelque chose ?



Non, le _Lexique_ ne précise rien au sujet des deux-points dans ce cas. Il emploie lui-même le tiret cadratin…

[…]


----------



## DanTriplerUn

Désolé de nécroposter à ce fil, mais puisque le sujet de ce fil est celui dont je veux parler, je pense que c'est inutile d'en créer un nouveau fil à propos. J'ai lu ce fil entier et aussi j'ai déjà cherché ailleurs la réponse de ma question, mais je ne l'ai pas trouvée. Alors, voici ma question :

Lisez ceci : « Le corridor était très long et plein de portes. Il alla examiner les plusieurs pièces et, après peu longtemps, il trouva celle qu'il cherchait : la bibliothèque. »

Je n'ai pas mis en majuscule l'article qui suit le deux-points. Est-ce que ça marche, ou l'écrirait-on plutôt comme ça : « Il trouva celle qu'il cherchait : La bibliothèque. » ?


----------



## Michelvar

Bonjour, 
Après "Lisez ceci:", on cite une phrase, et cette phrase débute par une majuscule, on garde donc la majuscule dans la citation.
Après "celle qu'il cherchait: ", les deux points font partie de la phrase, pas besoin de majuscule.


----------



## DanTriplerUn

Michelvar said:


> Après "celle qu'il cherchait: ", les deux points font partie de la phrase, pas besoin de majuscule.


D'accord, c'est ce dont je me doutais, mais je sentais le besoin de le vérifier. Merci.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour résumer, on peut dire que *généralement* on ne met *pas de majuscule* après un deux-points. C'est la règle standard.

C'est le cas lorsque ce qui suit le deux-points ne constitue *pas une phrase complète*, notamment lorsqu'il s'agit d'une *énumération* ou d'une *définition*.

_Il trouva la pièce qu'il cherchait : *l*a bibliothèque._​
_Certaines étoiles sont des naines jaunes. Exemple : *n*otre soleil_.​
_Son sac à main contenait les objets les plus hétéroclites : *u*ne aiguille à tricoter, un marron, une boule à neige, un bout de ficelle, trois trombones, une photo de son poisson rouge._​
_Deux-points : *s*igne de ponctuation constitué de deux points superposés, servant à introduire un énoncé du discours direct, une citation, une énumération, une explication._​
C'est également le cas si la phrase qui suit *explique* celle qui précède :

_Tout le monde retenait son souffle : *o*n allait enfin savoir qui serait le nouveau président._​
On met toutefois une *majuscule* si ce qui suit le deux-points forme une *phrase complète* et que c'est une *citation entre guillemets* (discours direct) ou que cette phrase suive un *titre introducteur* (comme _Exemple_, _Remarque_, etc.).

_Il nous demanda : « *A*vez-vous faim ? »_​
_Remarque : *L*e soleil se lève à l'est._​


----------

